# question on a DIY sump



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I got a new 180g tank and I have a spare 55g I want to make a sump out of it. I was gonna use an easy type PVC pipe only over flow type box. like this one..http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-overflow/120.asp. The return pump I want to use is http://www.marinedepot.com/Danner_M...ps-Danner_Mfg.-DN1111-FIWPSBTO-DN1131-vi.html
with a 3' lift I should get about 1500GPH in circulation. The question is what size PVC pipe would I need to get the water down to the sump to keep up with the pump? I was thinking 2, 1-1/4" pipes should do it. but I'm not sure as its a siphon type system. I know I can figure it out with trial and error but would rather not have to wet vac up the fish room 

thx for any input


----------

